# أمتحان اللغة العربية للثانوى العام



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

*أمتحان اللغة العربية*
*ثانوية عامة المرحلة الأولى*
*للشباب فقط*​


*أولاً :النصوص والشعر :*
*قالت الشاعرة المزة آخر حاجة ( أليسا أبو ماضى ) :*


*كنا فى أواخر الشتا ......قبل اللى فات*
*زى اليومين دول ....عشنا مع بعض حكايات*
*أنا كنت لما أحب ...أتونس معاه*
*أنا كنت باخد بعضى ....واروح له من سُكات *​ 

*أجب عن الأسئلة التالية :*
*1**- أشرح الأبيات شرحاً مفصلاً و بأختصار*

*2 - فى اى فصل من فصول السنة كُتبت هذه القصيدة ( مستدلاً على ما تقول ولماذا قالت الشاعرة ( الشتا قبل اللى فات ) ؟*

*3** - هات ما يدل عليه التعبير ( أنا كنت باخد بعضى واروح له من سُكات ) ؟*

*4 - أيهما أفضل :*

*( أنا كنت باخد بعضى ) ..أو ..( كنت باخد تاكسى ) ولماذا ؟*

*5 - أشرح ما المقصود بـ ( أروح له من سُكات ) ؟*
*( دكاكينى ) - ( سوكيتى ) - ( فى الخباثة ) - ( فى الكُنافة ) ؟*​
*6 - كتبت الشاعرة أليسا هذه القصيدة فى "صدر" حياتها الفنية وتزامنت مع ظهور شاعرة أخرى - فمن هى ؟*

*(( منقول من واحد صاحبى عايز يرفدنى من المنتدى )) *​​​​​​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لما هو عاوز يرفدك انت كتبتها ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بس حلو الامتحان اما اتفرج بقي علي اجابات
 بما انه خاص بالشباب فقط


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

عايز أرضيه ....وينول اللى فى باله ...هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> عايز أرضيه ....وينول اللى فى باله ...هههههههههههه



اللي هو ايه بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قول قول محدش غريب بينا :fun_lol:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اللي هو ايه بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> قول قول محدش غريب بينا :fun_lol:


 ما غريب إلا شوشو  كوولنا مليكا هنا هههههههههههه:36_22_25:
  ترا إيه إلى فى باله؟ :2:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ما غريب إلا شوشو كوولنا *مليكا* هنا هههههههههههه:36_22_25:
> *ترا* إيه إلى فى باله؟ :2:


*تقصدى ( ملايكة ) ؟؟؟ - ملائكة يعنى ؟؟؟*
*يابنتى هنا لجنة أمتحان مادة اللغة العربية مش اليونانى ...*
*وأية ( ترا ) تييى ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2012)

مليكا

مكنش يومك يا حبوا انهارده
عبود مش هايسيبكم هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تقصدى ( ملايكة ) ؟؟؟ - ملائكة يعنى ؟؟؟*
> *يابنتى هنا لجنة أمتحان مادة اللغة العربية مش اليونانى ...*
> *وأية ( ترا ) تييى ؟؟؟؟؟*




مش بقولك مكنش يومك

قصدك ياتري بس بتدلعها ههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مش بقولك مكنش يومك
> 
> قصدك ياتري بس بتدلعها ههههههه


 
:t19: كان لاذم انسحب من لسانى و اتكلم هههههههههههه
 ايوا يا مثتر قاصدى ملائكه إلى هما بيرحمو الناس ههههههههههههه
 ايوا  اهى نيفو فهمتها...  قاصدى يا ترى :shutup22:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

*إسلبيلتانى خبيبى  ...*
*موس إدخل لجنة الأربى تانى عسان الخاطر بتاع الأنا ...* 
*كابيتو موسكوليانى ؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إسلبيلتانى خبيبى ...*
> *موس إدخل لجنة الأربى تانى عسان الخاطر بتاع الأنا ...*
> *كابيتو موسكوليانى ؟*


 هههههههههههههههههه كابيتو سينيووور 
بس ده امر و لا  طلب هههههههههههه
 اصل لو امر ..اقول لك : *إحن مش بنتإمر*
 لو طلب اقول لك: *إئمر يا جميل و إحن مش ننفز* ههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## Koptisch (22 أبريل 2012)

باقي الإمتحان وديتة (فيين) ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

Koptisch قال:


> باقي الإمتحان وديتة (فيين) ؟


*اللى جالى النصوص ...هههههههههههه*
*النحو والأعراب لسة ...عندك الباقى ؟*
*أبعت ....*


----------



## grges monir (22 أبريل 2012)

الامتحان دة هاننجح فية باقتدار مش هايسقط فية غير السلفيين لانهم عارفين ربنا كويس ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> الامتحان دة هاننجح فية باقتدار مش هايسقط فية غير السلفيين *لانهم عارفين ربنا* كويس ههههههههه


*لأ وعندك كمان الجماعة الشيعة هينجحوا بامتياز ...*
*خاصة وأن زعيمهم أسمه مقتدى ( الصدر ) ,,,:new6::new6:*


----------



## grges monir (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ وعندك كمان الجماعة الشيعة هينجحوا بامتياز ...*
> *خاصة وأن زعيمهم أسمه مقتدى ( الصدر ) ,,,:new6::new6:*


هههههههه اكيد وةدول جايين بواسطة كبييرة جدا
جايبين الصدر بحالة ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هههههههه اكيد وةدول جايين بواسطة كبييرة جدا
> جايبين الصدر بحالة ههههههههه



*ما تسيبك من ( أجمل أحساس فى الكون ) ...*
*حليت الأمتحان يا أستاذ ؟*


----------



## grges monir (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما تسيبك من ( أجمل أحساس فى الكون ) ...*
> *حليت الأمتحان يا أستاذ ؟*


مجتليش ورقة الاجابة لسة هههه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 أبريل 2012)

شغـــــال​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 أبريل 2012)

ممكن اخد كورس تقويه
ويا سلام لوالشاعره هي اللي تشرحلنا


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

انتو الولد هيج اطباكات هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2012)

تانيووو قال:


> انتو الولد هيج اطباكات هههههههههههههههه


*ترجم يا مسعود !!*


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههه قصدي بالامتحانات زفتيشن هههههههههه ما تعرفو شي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2012)

تانيووو قال:


> ههههههههههه قصدي *بالامتحانات زفتيشن هههههههههه ما تعرفو شي*



*دى الترجمة ؟؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*امال لو قلت أشرح هتعمل فيا أية ؟؟؟* :blush2:


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

اني تانيا مو ولد اووكي


وانتو الولد عقلكم طكه ونص هع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2012)

تانيووو قال:


> اني تانيا مو ولد اووكي


 *تانيا يعنى أنثى ...صح ؟*
*أعتذر بشدة وإلحاح ...*


> وانتو الولد عقلكم *طكه* ونص هع


*أوشو هادا ...يؤكل* ؟


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

اممممممم شنو بله اسم تانيا ولد؟؟؟

يا الله.......

يعني عدكم نص عقل بالامتحانات هع


----------



## Samir poet (27 أبريل 2012)

*اختى تانيا شقلبيتى دماغى *
*تهت فى كلامك ترجمة يا سمحتو مفيش مترجمين لللاخت تانيا ولا اية انا عقلى طارح بكلم نفسى بقت مجنون مش عارف اترجم ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اني بغداديه اتحملووني قلبووووووو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2012)

تانيووو قال:


> اممممممم شنو بله اسم *تانيا* ولد؟؟؟


*اللى أعرفه بالمصرى ( تانيا ) البنطلون ...*
*ما اخدت بالى ..وأعتذرت ...*


> *يا الله.......*
> *يعني عدكم نص عقل بالامتحانات هع*


 *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه كدة فهمت ...يا أختى ها الموضوع ترفيهى ...ُدعابة يعنى ..*
*مو أمتحان بحج ..*
*هادا أيش يقولوا عليه تهريج* ..
*يعنى مو أمتحان حجيجى ..*
*هادا يوقولون عليه ضحك ..فهمانة عليا كييف والا مو فهمانة ؟*
*يعنى عبود حابب يألس على أمتحان عربى ...*
*يعنى مو أمتحان صحيح ...*
*ماحدن عندنا فى مصر بيسأل عن أليسا ...*
*هاد لون من الفرفشة ...*
*مو أمتحان فى المدرسة ...*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أبريل 2012)

> *أجب عن الأسئلة التالية :*
> *1**- أشرح الأبيات شرحاً مفصلاً و بأختصار*



تتكلم المغنية أليسا عن الوستها فى الابيات التى تتهلوس بها ومن غير ذكر ذكرها الشتاء الماضى فهو تعبير يفيد الشرح الذى لم يفهم من معناة الذى يجب ان نستنتج انة هو كذلك معروف ان الهلوسة فى هلوستها .


> *2 - فى اى فصل من فصول السنة كُتبت هذه القصيدة ( مستدلاً على ما تقول ولماذا قالت الشاعرة ( الشتا قبل اللى فات ) ؟*



ما لم تقولة المغنية أليسا لا نقولة 



> *3** - هات ما يدل عليه التعبير ( أنا كنت باخد بعضى واروح له من سُكات ) ؟*


أتمنى أن تتعشى معاى اليوم .


> *4 - أيهما أفضل :*
> 
> *( أنا كنت باخد بعضى ) ..أو ..( كنت باخد تاكسى ) ولماذا ؟*



بالطبع انا كنت باخد بعضى تفيد انها تذهب الية عن طريق تاكسى فلا نحتاج الى معرفة التاكسى فبعضة اهم 



> *5 - أشرح ما المقصود بـ ( أروح له من سُكات ) ؟*
> *( دكاكينى ) - ( سوكيتى ) - ( فى الخباثة ) - ( فى الكُنافة ) ؟*​


سبق وشرحت ولكن فى الاعادة افادة الاخذ بالسكات تعبير يوحى بمدى التعاطف الذى كانت تتعاطفة المغنية مع  معطوفها بدون أن يعرف أى معطوف غيرهما والا هذا يفسد التعاطف الذى بينهم 



> *6 - كتبت الشاعرة أليسا هذه القصيدة فى "صدر" حياتها الفنية وتزامنت مع ظهور شاعرة أخرى - فمن هى ؟*



هيفاء وهبىوهو السبب لذلك الامر :.
معركة بين هيفاء وهبي وأليسا]الحرب تشتعل بين نجمة المجوهرات هيفاء وسفيرة الذهب اليسا

والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*قتييم قتييم يا بايبل ....الآسلامى لحس مُخك ...*
*جارى تصحيح ورقة الأجابة ....والله أعلم  ....هههههههههههه*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أبريل 2012)

> *قتييم قتييم يا بايبل ....الآسلامى لحس مُخك ...*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقنى روحت لصاحب الشبكة قلت لهٌ احذف النت الشهر القادم علشان زهقت من النت ومن تعبة 
بس بينفعالحوار الاسلامى 
على الاقل جاوبت ومن افتاء لة اجرين هذا ان اصاب وان اخطا لة اجر واحد وهو الاجتهاد 

هو انا بقول اى .؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> على الاقل جاوبت ومن افتاء لة *اجرين* هذا ان اصاب وان اخطا لة اجر واحد وهو *الاجتهاد*
> 
> هو انا بقول اى .؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههههههه


*أكيد لك أجرين ياحبيبى ...*
*أجر على أجابتك*...
*واجر من أليسا ( رضى الجمهور عنها وارضاها ) :flowers:*


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اللى أعرفه بالمصرى ( تانيا ) البنطلون ...*
> *ما اخدت بالى ..وأعتذرت ...*
> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه كدة فهمت ...يا أختى ها الموضوع ترفيهى ...ُدعابة يعنى ..*
> *مو أمتحان بحج ..*
> ...


 

هااااااااااااي شنو اكيد هذا لعب بس اني احب امزح


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

اشلون فشله تانيا التأني في فعل الشي مو ينطرون


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (28 أبريل 2012)

*بامانه لو ده امتحان بجد كان كل الشباب نجحوا30:
امانه عليك يا عبود هات سؤال النحو من مسلسل خليل و ميرنا
عشان البت اختى تنجح :new6:
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2012)

> *جارى تصحيح ورقة الأجابة ....والله أعلم  ....هههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مالك يا دكتور .؟مش عارف تصحح ولا اية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *بامانه لو ده امتحان بجد كان كل الشباب نجحوا30:*
> 
> *امانه عليك يا عبود هات سؤال النحو من مسلسل خليل و ميرنا*
> *عشان البت اختى تنجح :new6:*​


 *خليل وميرنا دة بتاع مُهند ؟؟؟*
*بئس الأمتحانات ...لاهُم لو ذكرت فاطمة ...*


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2012)

هى النتيجة  هتظهر على  قناة  اى .؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> هى النتيجة هتظهر على قناة اى .؟


*قناة الحكمة ان شاء الله* ....:ura1:
* أبشر ...أبشر ...بالنجاح ان شاء الله*


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2012)

> *قناة الحكمة ان شاء الله* ....:ura1:
> * أبشر ...أبشر ...بالنجاح ان شاء الله*



اذا الى الجهاد والانتحار


----------

